# Snowy Grouper batter "fried" (in a wok), w/sweet & sour sauce/veggies



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Dinner last night! YUM! Snowy was caught on a Recess trip late January (thanks guys!). Sauce and veggies cooked together and added to the plate of fish over brown rice. Sauce is mainly pineapple juice, brown sugar, teriaki, w/a little cornstarch and ricewine vinegar.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like it'll eat....:letsdrink


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

:clap


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

So do you have a recipe to go with it cause it looks really good:letsdrink


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, I'll post it up later!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

that looks awesome! dang, ready for lunch now.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

OK, I've had a couple request for the details.......

Batter and fish:

3 tbsp flour

1/4 tsp baking powder

1/8 tsp salt

3 tbsp water

10 ounces fish ( I used almost a pound) cut into 1" pieces

1.5 tbsp oil

In a bowl combine ingredients, and coat fish. Heat oil (med-med. high) and add fish..cook till golden brown (3-4 minutes) carefully turn and cook other side. Add fish on top of rice, and top w/warm sweet n sour medley.

Sweet 'n sour:

1/2 cup diagonally sliced carrots (thin)

1/4 cup water

1/2 cup canned pineapple chunks (save juice!)

1/4 cup each chopped red and green pepper

2 tsp each brown sugar and teriyaki

1 tsp each cornstarch and rice wine vinegar

1/8 tsp salt

in a saucepan combine carrot and water, bring to boil and reduce heat. Cover and let simmer until tender (about 3 mins). stir in pineapple and peppers and cook until heated. Add juice and other ingredients, stirring to disolve cornstarch. Keep stirringuntil thickened and thoroughly heated. Set aside if rice or fish is not ready.

Note: I tend to wander a bit from the exact recipe (especially the veggies)....feel free to improvise a bit!!!!

Damn, now I'm hungry......luckily I have some leftovers for lunch! :letsparty

ENJOY!

P.S. If you have leftovers, it's best to keep fish and sauce separate.


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Going to give that a try for sure. I think I might be able to find a grouper filet or two in the freezer.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

> *NaClH2O (3/8/2010)*Going to give that a try for sure. I think I might be able to find a grouper filet or two in the freezer.
> 
> Team Recess
> 
> Rob


LOL! If you can't, I think youMIGHT be able to find fresh ones!


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

:clap

thanx for sharing 

i am going to make this soon...

or at least something close....


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

now thats what im talkin about!!! now all i need is some grouper:banghead


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

> *ScullsMcNasty (3/8/2010)*now thats what im talkin about!!! now all i need is some grouper:banghead


Skulls,

I've only recenty been introduced to snowy grouper, and it is AWESOME! But this recipe will work well with almost anything. There's always Joe Patti's!

:blush:


----------

